# Please ID this tree in Michigan



## Linda A. (May 27, 2018)

Please help me identify this highly fragrant tree growing wild in Michigan. I'm not sure if it's an Invader or a native plant, but the small clusters of yellow flowers are unbelievably fragrant, just as powerful as Japanese Honeysuckle.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Looks like flowering dogwood.


----------



## Linda A. (May 27, 2018)

Cabin Fever said:


> Looks like flowering dogwood.


It is a Buckthorn. Turns out they're highly invasive .


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Linda A. said:


> It is a Buckthorn. Turns out they're highly invasive .


My bad. I guess I didn't see any of the thorns in your photos.


----------



## Linda A. (May 27, 2018)

You know what, this tree does not have any thorns! Still haven't figured out exactly which variety it is. It's smaller, so I'm thinking it's more of an ornamental variety? I am supposed to report it so it can be removed, but I haven't decided whether I want to do that or not, because I just love it so. It's the highlight of my walk walking through that perfume. Now that I know what to look for, I'm going to see if there's others in the immediate area.


----------

